# Here's a VW Garmin boot screen



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

If anyone wants it in different dimentions, tell me what they are and I'll crack it out for the newer models.. as I have a portable 360, i didn't go widescreen. This is 320x240.. for the non widescreens. 










Hope someone likes it at least... lol. 

Right click, save it to your desktop, transfer to your jpeg folder on the garmin, set it as the splash in display options. Mods, sorry if this is in the wrong section.. seemed a logical choice.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks. 

Going to try this later. :beer::beer:


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Let me know how it works out for you


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rockstar said:


> Let me know how it works out for you


 Going to hook my Garmin up now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I have the _nüvi 255W... looks like the resolution is 480x272. 
_


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Ehhh...so where do I find 'display options'??


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweet...I'll try it


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

John Y said:


> Ehhh...so where do I find 'display options'??


 - Tools

- Picture Viewer

- Select Picture

- Info 

- Display At Power On


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Thx, that worked. But yeah, it needs to be bigger. And somehow, overnight, my nuvi seems to have lost stored info like home, recently found places and the fact that it's already been registered!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

John Y said:


> Thx, that worked. But yeah, it needs to be bigger.


 I tried doing a larger image of my own, but it still doesn't fit the entire screen. :facepalm:


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

You have a widescreen ya? I can redo one with higher resolution. i'll double check the resolution on the model you listed.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rockstar said:


> You have a widescreen ya? I can redo one with higher resolution. i'll double check the resolution on the model you listed.


 Yessir. :beer::beer:


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

John Y - what model are you using? 

Here's a 480x272 version to try. 










The jaggies won't really show up on the lower resolution screen, fwiw... give it a shot.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks man. Looks good. :beer::beer:


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Glad you like it.. anyone else, let me know what model or if you know the resolution, it's pretty fast to make it happen.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

also a 255W - will try this one - thanks for your efforts...


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Alright, should work then providing you like it. The offset logo looks a bit strange on the forum but with the nav border looks good IMO, better than centering.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

just did it and i love it haha thanks alot :thumbup:


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Good, glad some others are enjoying it!


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

i sent the link to a few friends so they will be doing it aswell


----------



## rockstar (Mar 8, 2000)

Great..glad it's getting used.


----------



## MichaelPBurr (Jul 27, 2012)

*GTI Garmin Nuvi Splash Screen*

Hey guys I just joined this site. I have driven across the US from NJ to California a couple of time in my GTI. Love this car. I just created a splash screen for the company I own. We build GPS maps of emerging market countries. It got me thinking to build a GTI one for my Garmin Nuvi that is in my 2006 GTI. Feel free to use the splash screen. I have added instructions on this blog post. 
Please hit "like"on the post if you like it. Feel free to post on your Facebook page or share with friends. I think it came out pretty cool. 
Garmin Nuvi Spalsh Screen GTI


----------



## cincojoe (May 8, 2011)

It's great. I have one for my 2595lmt but I never see it. The Garmin goes in sleep mode when the car turns off and just powers back when the car starts. Never see the splash screen.


----------

